# Is Disability Benefit taxable?



## deem (27 Mar 2006)

Does anyone know if disability benefit is taxable, ie a PAYE employee, signed off sick for 6 weeks, should the tax credits be adjusted to take this into account when the person returns to work.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Mar 2006)

*Re: Disability benefit*



			
				deem said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if disability benefit is taxable


Yes.


----------



## z107 (27 Mar 2006)

*Re: Disability benefit*

Interesting that that link says _*The first six weeks of Disability benefit is not reckonable for income tax purposes*_ and not the first 36 days.


----------



## deem (28 Mar 2006)

*Re: Disability benefit*

thanks!


----------



## ajapale (28 Mar 2006)

*Re: Disability benefit*

Hi umop3p!sdn,

The social welfare week is six days! So six weeks equates to 6x6 36 days.

aj


----------



## z107 (28 Mar 2006)

> The social welfare week is six days! So six weeks equates to 6x6 36 days



Yes, this is exactly my point. It's not really 'six weeks' (6x7 days), but 'six social welfare weeks'.

Many people will not realise that a social welfare week is only 6 days.


----------



## deem (5 Apr 2006)

would benefit from another source (ie sickness payments from personal plan) be taxable or does anyone know if the first six weeks would be 'free' too?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Apr 2006)

In welfare terms _"benefit" _is a very specific term that applies to _PRSI _linked welfare entitlements/payments (as opposed to _"allowances"_ which are non _PRSI _linked welfare entitlements/payments that are subject to a means test). I think you actually mean remuneration or income from other sources. In general most forms of income are taxable. However if in doubt you should check for details about the specific one that you are referring to in case there is some exemption/relief.


----------



## ajapale (5 Apr 2006)

Hi Deem,

Ive posted your interesting question here in the taxation forum.

aj


----------



## deem (6 Apr 2006)

thanks


----------

